# The Vivariums are FULL!



## PurelyPetsLongton (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks to a recent re-stocking of reptiles and amphibians our Vivarium Display wall is now full! We have a wide array of reptiles and amphibians available in store along with full set ups, food and accessories!!

Purely Pets is your new reptile specialist store in the North West. 

Visit Purely Pets for more information or telephone 01772 619618

Purely Pets, 1 Landsmoor Drive, Longton, PR4 5PE. 

Purely Pets....for all your pet needs xx


----------

